# Authentication Failed (gmail) on Kindle Fire HD 8.9



## FeelinGroovy83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi All, 

I've had my new Kindle Fire for a couple of months and everything has been working fine. 

Suddenly, when I open Gmail I get the "Authentication Failed (gmail)" error message. I've gone into Settings both for Gmail and General on the Kindle, and there's no help there. I re-looged in with my Gmail password, and that didn't help.

Curiosly, I'm having the same exact problem on my Ipod Touch.

My computer is a PC running Windows 7. I've been using it for several years. I've been using Gmail for a couple years. I changed my Gmail password 6 months ago before I even bought my new Kindle. I've checked everything I can think of on my PC but can find nothing that would indicate (to me) an issue.

Any ideas?

Thanks so much,

Libby


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have the extra password security thing set with gmail?  I'm not sure what it's called exactly, but basically when you want to log in on a new device you request a text or something with a one time password that lets them know you're really you trying to log in on the device.  I'm guessing you do and that's where the problem is -- somehow your 'known' devices got forgotten.  

I decided the whole system was too much of a pain, and gmail is only my 5th or 6th level email address anyway, so I turned the feature off.  As I recall, though, if you log into gmail on your main non-mobile computer, you should be able to send yourself new one time passwords.  Or turn it off altogether and your regular gmail password will work.


----------



## FeelinGroovy83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you! 

I had to change my PW for *Google*, not just Gmail, on my PC, de-install Gmail from my Kindle, re-install it and use the new PW. Now it's up to date.

Side note: I just went into Utilities on my iPod, changed the Gmail PW there, and now it's working.

Thanks so much!

Libby


----------

